# Posi-track



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone know how strong the posi is on the LS2? on the review they say "If u layrubber and one tire stops spinning you have a good chance of breaking the posi" 

My question was if anyone has ever experimented with this? running doughnuts .. chuko-doris ect ect..
If so ... how is the car so far?

I only ask cus im scared of breaking my rear-end :willy: arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's not a posi it's a limited slip differential, I've known a lot of people who have "smoked" the clutches on their limited slips and have to upgrade. I've about destroyed mine, they are the same on the 04's as well (c.v.'s are bigger on the 05's). They will hold up under average abuse, so you should be fine, I would however upgrade the fluid to Amsoil or Royal Purple, GM fluid sucks! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Shame they dont make the gear-type diffs like SLP did for the 7 5/8 rear. Those suckers were indestructible! Had one hold up to over 100 1.7 short times on a Nitto, endless donuts and ungodly burnouts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

What about the T/C on or off ? does it make a difference in the stress put on the vehicle?..
Cus i can lay rubber with it on and off .. but off seems better... 

when I race the mountain I leave T/C ON.... cus of hairpins..and better traction up and downhill..

would this tear appart the car? :willy: arty:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

AH T/C applies rear brakes, not a good idea to accelerate with brakes on!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Doesn't the GTO have posi b/c from a stop if I punch it I go sideways!!! and leave 2 tire tracks :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Vedli said:


> What about the T/C on or off ? does it make a difference in the stress put on the vehicle?..
> Cus i can lay rubber with it on and off .. but off seems better...
> 
> when I race the mountain I leave T/C ON.... cus of hairpins..and better traction up and downhill..
> ...


Nope, traction control is just an electronic aid, the limited slip is a mechanical one. Very separate items.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Doesn't the GTO have posi b/c from a stop if I punch it I go sideways!!! and leave 2 tire tracks :willy:


a true posi rearend locks both tires together. What these cars have is a limited slip. A way to know the difference is on a true posi car, making a U turn is a VERY difficult thing to do because the inside tire wont rotate as much as the outside tire, causing it to drag, or skid. In a limited slip, that problem does not exist, hence making it easier to drive on a daily basis. When power is applied though, it does leave two black marks.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

the word "POSI" is just short for posi trac...that just GM's name for its limited slip...the name stuck years ago, so now, most people refer to clutch type rears as "posi".... :cheers...p.s. if your car is jerky when doing u turns.. its is either a modified posi{stiffer springs}, or a spool...because even a detroit locker, unlocks when you go around a corner..


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS is a limited slip differential










THIS is a true "posi" differential, aka a "spool"










As you can clearly see, a "true posi" will spin both tires at the same speed, at all times.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

sorry.. but thats not a true posi..its a spool{ live axle}..the top one is a cluch type dif..aka, posi.. :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

im wrong, the top one is eatons locking style dif


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

flht3 said:


> sorry.. but thats not a true posi..its a spool{ live axle}..the top one is a cluch type dif..aka, posi.. :cheers


dude, a spool IS a true posi, as it locks the right and left axles together right off the ring gear. IT DONT GET MORE POSITIVE THAN THAT !!!

:cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

all im saying is the word.. POSI.. is just short for posi trac,which is GM's name for its limited slip differential... some manufatures called them sure trac,others, call it sure grip...a spool is a spool, its a live axle... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

OK, the terminology may be a little off BUT a spool can be used in an IRS as well as a live axle. Here is proof for ya.

*I know these pics only show a limited slip but keep in mind, a spool OR a limited slip can be used in either rearend type, on any vehicle*

live axle:









IRS center section:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

yes... that irs happens to be a live axle..acualy it looks like a clutch type set up????


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

*shakes head*

They call it LIVE axle because the entire assembly moves up and down along with the suspension. An IRS "independent" rear suspension means the center section is attached permanently to the body but the "axles" or half-shafts move with the suspension.

:seeya:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

flht3 said:


> the word "POSI" is just short for posi trac...that just GM's name for its limited slip...the name stuck years ago, so now, most people refer to clutch type rears as "posi".... :cheers...p.s. if your car is jerky when doing u turns.. its is either a modified posi{stiffer springs}, or a spool...because even a detroit locker, unlocks when you go around a corner..



this was my originial post....i was just trying to inlighten everyone were the name "POSI" came from...that all.. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

huh, dont remember reading that, going back to re-read this entire post.... get back with you in one second...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Now we can both say we have educated others WAY more than they needed to know.

(p.s., you edited that today, I see you trying to be slick...)

Truth be told, EVERY car sold today is either an open (single tire spins) or a limited slip (both tires spin) differential. NO CAR SOLD TO THE PUBLIC has a true spool type rearend, its race car only material.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i edited it to fix my spelling and added the p.s.{not being slick}..and yes i agree with you ...and i never said that manufacures sold spools to the public, nor do i recomend using them on the street, even though i have run one in the past, and its not as bad as you might think... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

I just kinda threw that statement out for everyone else to read, not directing it towards anyone.

When I am at the track, I see the Vega's with 33x18.5 tires doing burnouts just to get around corners, and when they are going slow, you hear the little chirps. I know that wreaks havoc on the axle shafts.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

yea, you take a vega with tubs, monster tires and skinnys on the front,running a spool and it wants to go straight..


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

I miss the track....... 
I miss going fast......
I miss the V8 roar....
I miss the immaturity a V8 gives ya....

Damn I need to pay off my car!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Sooooo ?!?!?! running doughnuts and stuff with the T/C on will not do anything to the rear end?!?!? :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

donuts will eventually kill your limited slip differential but whether traction control is on or not has no bearing whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> donuts will eventually kill your limited slip differential but whether traction control is on or not has no bearing whatsoever.


Awsome thanks for the info bud =)... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

its what I am here for.


----------

